# Tip Jar



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

Simple advice, get one or your losing out!


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

A very novel idea, I'm surprised it's never been mentioned before.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Sorry, I prefer to 'lose out' vs begging. Tacky. :thumbdown:


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> A very novel idea, I'm surprised it's never been mentioned before.


&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

SHalester said:


> Sorry, I prefer to 'lose out' vs begging. Tacky. :thumbdown:


Not as tacky as your responses!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

GuidoTKP said:


> Not as tacky as your responses!


mentioning begging is tacky? Don't you have that backwards? As a pax I'm likely to not tip if I see a jar.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> mentioning begging is tacky? Don't you have that backwards? As a pax I'm likely to not tip if I see a jar.


You mean... it's... jarring??!!


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

SHalester said:


> mentioning begging is tacky? Don't you have that backwards? As a pax I'm likely to not tip if I see a jar.


Look again at the rates you are driving for. You are begging from the moment you log in to your app!



SHalester said:


> mentioning begging is tacky? Don't you have that backwards? As a pax I'm likely to not tip if I see a jar.


Yeah, sure sure. You're probably one of those who stiff servers too!



Mash Ghasem said:


> A very novel idea, I'm surprised it's never been mentioned before.


Hey, your welcome.



The queen &#128120; said:


> &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


Your so pathetic!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

GuidoTKP said:


> Look again at the rates you are driving for.


compared to what? I have positive cash flow and not much taxable income. What else do I need, oh wise one? As a pt gig RS works fine for me. Rate reductions pre-date my start. So far, there has been a tiny increase since I started, so I have no complaints. AND since I"m i calif I get the full info ping and AR was removed completely. Both took two of my biggest complaints away.

Life is good, aye?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

GuidoTKP said:


> get one or your losing out!


I do fine without one, I just make sure to stay out of ghettos and shuffle all a-holes.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

GuidoTKP said:


> eah, sure sure. You're probably one of those who stiff servers too!


wow, u r new here. You really need to lurk more before you post. You are embarrassing yourself. I always tip; at least service workers. Even Uber drivers, tho not 20%; they ain't doing THAT much.

Getting a sock feeling here. One that is stinky and needs a wash. Just saying.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

SHalester said:


> wow, u r new here. You really need to lurk more before you post. You are embarrassing yourself. I always tip; at least service workers. Even Uber drivers, tho not 20%; they ain't doing THAT much.
> 
> Getting a sock feeling here. One that is stinky and needs a wash. Just saying.


To quote a passive aggressive SHalester: "Be nice. It's easy."


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

I've got a better tactic. Thx for the advice but I'll stick with what works.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I don't need a tip jar. They hand me tips directly.


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

Illini said:


> I don't need a tip jar. They hand me tips directly.


Haha. Bunch of losers in this forum!


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

GuidoTKP said:


> Haha. Bunch of losers in this forum!


You're an Uber driver begging for change. Don't get carried away with yourself.

If a tip jar works for you then more power to you. Other's have found that customers view it as tacky.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

EastBayRides said:


> o quote a passive aggressive SHalester: "Be nice. It's easy."


You really need to go outside more often and breath fresh air, it will help your sour attitude.

But, yes, path of least resistance is the best idea...always. And no, being nice isn't always easier, but most times its the right 'tude'. Now sod off, sock.


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

SpinalCabbage said:


> You're an Uber driver begging for change. Don't get carried away with yourself.
> 
> If a tip jar works for you then more power to you. Other's have found that customers view it as tacky.


You are entitled to be wrong. So now you can move on in peace, and remain silent.



SHalester said:


> You really need to go outside more often and breath fresh air, it will help your sour attitude.
> 
> But, yes, path of least resistance is the best idea...always. And no, being nice isn't always easier, but most times its the right 'tude'. Now sod off, sock.


You still need a tip jar, Missy!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

GuidoTKP said:


> You still need a tip jar, Missy!


Not happening, ever. We covered this ground already. tip jar is something you find at Starbucks and such. Not in MY car; what tape it to the armrest? T A C K Y


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

GuidoTKP said:


> Haha. Bunch of losers in this forum!


Or maybe..... Just Maybe you've finally met some people with TACT who prefer not to look like homeless beggars.... But hey I'm just guessing.


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

Uberguyken said:


> Or maybe..... Just Maybe you've finally met some people with TACT who prefer not to look like homeless beggars.... But hey I'm just guessing.
> 
> View attachment 468886


Good. See how far guessing gets you.



SHalester said:


> Not happening, ever. We covered this ground already. tip jar is something you find at Starbucks and such. Not in MY car; what tape it to the armrest? T A C K Y


Not tipping...TACKIER!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

GuidoTKP said:


> Not tipping...TACKIER!


anybody who gets into RS with the thought there will be never ending tips is confused. Go back in history and recall how Uber was 'born' and then compared to a taxi cab. NO TIPS. Although Uber has tried to change that, most pax remember.

Get a front of house restaurant job if you want tips.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

GuidoTKP said:


> Good. See how far guessing gets you.
> 
> 
> Not tipping...TACKIER!


I will gladly put my tip tactics up against your tip jar and laugh when I end up with more... seeing as you have no proof I'll just leave this here...


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

GuidoTKP said:


> Simple advice, get one or your losing out!


I'm deeply touched that you care about our Uber earnings, especially since no one here cares about you, your tips, or how you earned them.


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

SHalester said:


> anybody who gets into RS with the thought there will be never ending tips is confused. Go back in history and recall how Uber was 'born' and then compared to a taxi cab. NO TIPS. Although Uber has tried to change that, most pax remember.
> 
> Get a front of house restaurant job if you want tips.


Learn how to be profitable before you giving advice. Go away!



Illini said:


> I'm deeply touched that you care about our Uber earnings, especially since no one here cares about you, your tips, or how you earned them.


Of course you don't because your earnings are probably crap.



Uberguyken said:


> I will gladly put my tip tactics up against your tip jar and laugh when I end up with more... seeing as you have no proof I'll just leave this here...
> View attachment 468894


And guess what? I'm impressed. Finally an UP member who can substantiate their claims. What platforms do you drive?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

GuidoTKP said:


> earn how to be profitable before you giving advice


excuse me, troll? Tip jar is begging, that much is clear. Well, to most it is. As I said and is a fact nobody get's into RS for the tips and if they do they are quickly cured of that silly opinion.

Tips are nice. I treat them as unicorns and don't come here and whine, cry and have a tantrum when over 50% don't tip. Not a big deal. I have positive cash flow and as little taxable income as possible. Life is good. Go enjoy it vs being so negative. That might also increase how often your get tips. A tip jar is sad. Nuff said?


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

GuidoTKP said:


> Learn how to be profitable before you giving advice. Go away!
> 
> 
> Of course you don't because your earnings are probably crap.
> ...


I drive for Uber and Lyft. Probably 90/10 Lyft fills in the dead times which lately have been few and Far between. If you'd like my Tips on tips PM me. Might even make you rethink the jar.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Sorry, I prefer to 'lose out' vs begging. Tacky. :thumbdown:


Just return the most minor of garbage pax leave behind for $15 item-return fees. Someone on here a while back did it with a water bottle &#128077;



Uberguyken said:


> Or maybe..... Just Maybe you've finally met some people with TACT who prefer not to look like homeless beggars.... But hey I'm just guessing.
> 
> View attachment 468886


I mean, there is a not-insignificant population of drivers who sleep in their cars and piss in bottles, so a tip jar.... could distract pax from the piss bottle


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

GuidoTKP said:


> Simple advice, get one or your losing out!


All you naysayers are correct, tip jars do not work. Sheesh!!! &#128528;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

SHalester said:


>


OMG, it's PROOF!!!


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

68350 said:


> OMG, it's PROOF!!!


Proof he put money in himself. The old tip jar trick everyone know at the start of each day you put money in you own tip jar to make people.think that other tip so they should. Just wait till one of you pax steal it .


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Uh yeah, that was sarcasm.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

....run to the bathroom real quick, come back out to your car to find your window broken and your tip jar gone. :roflmao:


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The most important advice I can give for a tip jar is to keep it empty.

1. if it’s empty no one can pilfer it.

2. an empty tip jar? That’s a conversation starter about tips right there.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

After turning the U/L APPs back on and driving pax about a week ago, I have not seen a single tip in about 30 rides. 
I think everyone is just poor, miserable, and not feeling particularly generous since the lockdowns started in March.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I think it’s more that the only people left calling for rides are the non tippers.

State subsidized ride to dialysis?

Yeah there’s no tip on that.

Taking granny home from Walmart with groceries?

Nope.


Driving someone to work at 711 from the other job at Starbucks?

No tip there either...



Don’t see anyone leaving to go on vacation or a business trip yet....

Or going out on their anniversary dinner ect.



The tippers are not paying for rides.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I think it's more that the only people left calling for rides are the non tippers.
> 
> State subsidized ride to dialysis?
> 
> ...


I don't know bout that. I had decent tips this week...

I think it matters where your picking up from too...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

yeah, u rock. We don't. :thumbup:


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

I tried it for 6 month, after driving for 2 years without a jar.
YES it makes a difference, you get more cash and in application tips.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Honestly, why not try it?

Does anyone really still care about their rating?

I'm a 4.95 and I don't even vacuum my car... i am dead serious. Two weeks ago, a drunk pax left a nice-looking shoe in the back seat and I left it there for four days.

Worst thing that happens is you dont get tipped. It's pretty well understood (at least, I think it is) around here that the tippers will tip (largely) no matter the service level and that the non-tippers can't be swayed even if you go the extra mile.


----------

